
Show HN: Arduino Full Stack Tutorial – Deploying a React App on the ESP32 - ljlukkar
https://lasselukkari.github.io/led-blink/
======
ecesena
This is very nice, clean and to the point, I really enjoyed it. I was looking
for articles similar to this as an inspiration for a series I want to write
shortly. This is definitely bookmarked.

For more context, we're working on Solo, which is an open source security key.
The firmware is currently C and we're working on a Rust port. There's no wifi.
BUT, and here comes the interesting part I think, there's Webauthn. Browsers
already have an interface to talk to the security key via usb (soon also nfc),
and this interface supports extensions.

This means you can write js applications that interact with the security key
with no need for a server/api on the key itself. And of course, by modifying
the firmware you can support additional features. There's already code for
blink, digital signature, user input (pressing the button), so it shouldn't be
hard to copy & paste.

Anyway, great post, thank you for sharing.

~~~
ljlukkar
Sounds like a really interesting project! Thanks for the feedback.

------
monkeyshelli
> Patiently wait while the script downloads half of the internet.

This made me giggle little bit :)

On a side note, I personally like the "commit diffs as instructions", but
someone with no version control experience might feel a bit different.

------
ljlukkar
A few people have now completed the tutorial. One of them without any previous
programming experience. Based on the feedback I have added some more
instructions to parts that were not completely clear.

------
rasmus-75
Very good and easy to follow tutorial, was fun to do some Arduino hacking
again :)

------
Lonnie-
Nice work!

